# Amazing ipod touch



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

My brain just exploded. Maybe I'm late to the game. I just got the Dragon Dictation app. I dictated my message then sent it to Facebook and Twitter. On my ipod! I know!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I haven't seen that app - sounds like something worth checking out.


----------

